# Some Basic Questions



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi,

I am about to complete on a villa/bungalow in El Faro, CDS. I am now thinking to use it solely as a holiday home, coming out 2 or 3 times a year, and spending a maximum of 3 months in total in any one year there.

Am I right in thinking:

1. I do not need to register as resident in Spain (but still need an NIE)?

2. I pay all my tax in the UK, and nothing in Spain?

3. I can buy a moped/scooter in Spain, tax and insure it in Spain, but drive it when I come out on my UK license?

Basically I like the simple life, avoiding, where possible, form filling, making returns etc. Is the above the best way to achieve this?

Have I overlooked anything?

Wibs


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

You are correct, provided you do not spend more than 182 days in total in a year.

You will of course have to pay the town hall taxes (IBI i.e. like rates, etc) and if not resident, the non-resident property tax.


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Can I ask roughly how much is the non resident property tax??


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

WeeScottie said:


> Can I ask roughly how much is the non resident property tax??


You take the catastral value (rateable value) as shown on the tax demand. Multiply in by 1.1% then by 24.75%

Example catastral value 100,000€ X 1.1% 1,100 x 24.75% =272.25 €


----------



## WeeScottie (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you, very helpful x


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

larryzx said:


> You take the catastral value (rateable value) as shown on the tax demand. Multiply in by 1.1% then by 24.75%
> 
> Example catastral value 100,000€ X 1.1% 1,100 x 24.75% =272.25 €


Are you sure the multiplier is 1.1 for that area (just checking as all areas have different multipliers)? The multiplier also changes with the age of the property - I think.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

I believe the percentages are national figures from Hacienda. 
The only variation is if the property has not been re-valued for catastral purposes since before 1st Jan 1994. For those the multiplier is 2% . 
For Wibs, who posted the question, it will be 1.1% as it is El Faro, Mijas.

This same tax applies to all building so garages, store room etc.

And in fact it also applies to second, third etc properties owned by residents. Although the 1.1% is added into the annual tax declarations and thus forms part of the base upon which income tax is charged.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Could I ask how the non-resident tax is levied? After I take possession of the villa on the 23rd June do I wait for some sort of tax demand to arrive, and arrange to pay it, or do I have to register somewhere? How will they know if I am resident or none-resident. I am just not clear on the mechancs of all this.

Wibs


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Wibs said:


> Could I ask how the non-resident tax is levied? After I take possession of the villa on the 23rd June do I wait for some sort of tax demand to arrive, and arrange to pay it, or do I have to register somewhere? How will they know if I am resident or none-resident. I am just not clear on the mechancs of all this.
> 
> Wibs



It is levied for the year before. So that due in 2015 is for the year 2014. 

It is a requirement which the owner, that is each owner if more than one, must meet, and separate returns for each owner , using a form 201 are required ; no one tells you what to pay. 

It payable any time from 1st Jan to 31st Dec. 

Most owners use a gestor, at least the first time. They charge around 40-50€.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

A couple of friends who have holiday homes over here use this online service, and find their service very good. They charge 24.95 (pounds).

I think the website is quite self-explanatory if you read through it.

Spanish Tax Forms Ltd: Save money! Do your own tax return.


----------



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> A couple of friends who have holiday homes over here use this online service, and find their service very good. They charge 24.95 (pounds).
> 
> I think the website is quite self-explanatory if you read through it.
> 
> Spanish Tax Forms Ltd: Save money! Do your own tax return.


Many thanks, quite informative, and good value for money 

Wibs


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Is the Spanish non resident tax form 210 available with english translation?
Where do I get it from if I choose to do it myself?


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> A couple of friends who have holiday homes over here use this online service, and find their service very good. They charge 24.95 (pounds).
> 
> I think the website is quite self-explanatory if you read through it.
> 
> Spanish Tax Forms Ltd: Save money! Do your own tax return.


You can find the 210 in English at:-

https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/es13/h/ie32100b.html?idi=EN 

Instructions in English at:-

http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...iones/OrdenIRNR2010instrucciones210_en_gb.pdf


It is quite simple to complete on line. I do the declarations for my son and his wife, that’s four declarations in all (they have joint ownership of one apartment and my son has another apartment and separate garage space). Takes not more than 30 minutes , so at £25 each would be easy money !

Having printed off the copies you can pay at your bank. (I pay online for my son as I have a 'Clave' registration with Hacienda).


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

larryzx said:


> You can find the 210 in English at:-
> 
> https://www2.agenciatributaria.gob.es/es13/h/ie32100b.html?idi=EN
> 
> ...


If you'd read the Spanish Tax Forms website you'd have seen that they charge 24.95 per property, if jointly owned, not per person - plus an extra 10 pounds to pay the tax for you and send you a receipted copy. 

Yes, I agree you can complete the forms yourself and go and queue up at the bank to pay it whilst you're on holiday if that's what you want to do (plus you'd need to get the etiquetas, I presume). As Wibs said he wasn't keen on filling in forms I thought their service might be of interest to him or others, though. He also probably doesn't have a clave registration with Hacienda nor a digital signature to enable him to pay online.

Having young children at school, my friends are only able to spend limited time at their holiday home and would rather pay to use a service like this than spend their leisure time on administrative matters.


----------

